# computer still shutd down



## will182 (Dec 18, 2004)

i have now got a new graphics card, new ram, new heatsink and fan and new psu and this problem when playing games still occours and it still does it on apps too like when i go on 3d mark 2001 se when it gets up to the nature test its doing great for my radeon 9600 (57fps) and then my computer shuts down so the only culprits now are the mobo or the processor or both and i just can get my head around how it could be the processor or the mobo making the computer shut down


----------



## beanmaster1 (Nov 4, 2004)

Doubt its the heat, check and see if the CPU-RAM FSB matrix is correct.


----------



## will182 (Dec 18, 2004)

woo there big words for me "cpu-ram fsb matrix" wot you on about i dont know how to check or alter that


----------



## winbob (Aug 2, 2004)

Will,

I would say that he's trying to tell you to check the settings of your FSB to make sure that you are not inadvertently OC'ing your new parts.


----------



## will182 (Dec 18, 2004)

how do you do that!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Derrick (May 24, 2001)

will182 said:


> how do you do that!!!!!!!!!!


 get into the bios and check to see what fsb it's runnin, check voltages also. have you been in the bios recently? that symptom will happen if you overclocked and the voltage for your processor is still at stock, usually the voltage will have to be slightly higher in order to stablize the overclock, also check memory timings,


----------



## will182 (Dec 18, 2004)

i have not overclocked anything and it says the fsb is running at 133mhz but people say that you have to put a multiplyer of 4 onto that then its allmost 533mhz like it is suposed to be


----------



## will182 (Dec 18, 2004)

here si what it says in the genie bios setup

super patch: auto
agp voltage: 1.5v
dimm voltage: 2.6v
cpu voltage: 1.3750v
cpu clock: 133mhz
ratio: 21x
cpu clock now is: 2.793ghz
spread spectrum: disabled
auto detect pci clk: enabled
agp/pci/sata clock: diasbled


----------



## will182 (Dec 18, 2004)

i think i will take some photos of it


----------



## Derrick (May 24, 2001)

will182 said:


> i have not overclocked anything and it says the fsb is running at 133mhz but people say that you have to put a multiplyer of 4 onto that then its allmost 533mhz like it is suposed to be


find out what the voltage is supposed to be for the celeron, and then check in the bios and see if it corresponds to the voltage in there, the only other thing is I can think of is your ram faulty, I know its new but can happen, _was the system stable before you added all that stuff?_....did you remove all traces of the last video card before you installed the new one? Are your mainboard chipset drivers up to date? just need a little more info dude


----------



## Derrick (May 24, 2001)

1.3 for the processor?? that seem's kinda low!!


----------



## Derrick (May 24, 2001)

is that one based on the northwood core?


----------



## will182 (Dec 18, 2004)

no prescott and all these problems happend before i actually added the new ram and video card as when i had the previous things in the problem still occourd so it defenetly aint ram


----------



## Derrick (May 24, 2001)

will182 said:


> no prescott and all these problems happend before i actually added the new ram and video card as when i had the previous things in the problem still occourd so it defenetly aint ram


Ok then. I hope you have good cooling  I have the prescott 2.8 and it was unstable at the default voltage. try adjusting it to 1.4 then try, I wouldn't go over that with stock cooling, and see if that helps. keep an eye on your temperatures!!!


----------



## will182 (Dec 18, 2004)

well lets see i have 7 fans in my comp 3 case one processor fan (the celeron d stock fan) on the floor of the case and 2 on my psu one inside the case and if 1.4 is to high then will the computer just turn off and if it is unstable at 1.4 and if i am unable to get into bios then what do i do


----------



## will182 (Dec 18, 2004)

you have a p4 prescott not a celeron d prescott


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

Just because you have new parts, does not mean that they work. Test your ram with memtest86 Go to the mfg of your hd and download and run their utility for checking the drive.

I checked the specs on your ps; 18 amp on the 12V rail is not what I would call a quality unit. You are running a lot of things in that system; LED fans, cold cathode ray light, TV tuner, two optical drives. These things all stress the 12V rail. A quality ps will put out 24 amps or more on the 12V rail; a really good one will be around 35 amps. As a test, disconnect your LED fans, CC light, and both optical drives. Leave the side cover off so it will get enough air. Run an app that stresses the system like prime95. See if it locks up now.


----------



## Derrick (May 24, 2001)

just get yer motherboad manual out and find the clear cmos jumper , there will be three pins two are covered, take the jumper off and jump it to the next pin. then put it back into the origional position then voila back to default settings in the bios.


----------



## Derrick (May 24, 2001)

crjdriver said:


> Just because you have new parts, does not mean that they work. Test your ram with memtest86 Go to the mfg of your hd and download and run their utility for checking the drive.
> 
> I checked the specs on your ps; 18 amp on the 12V rail is not what I would call a quality unit. You are running a lot of things in that system; LED fans, cold cathode ray light, TV tuner, two optical drives. These things all stress the 12V rail. A quality ps will put out 24 amps or more on the 12V rail; a really good one will be around 35 amps. As a test, disconnect your LED fans, CC light, and both optical drives. Leave the side cover off so it will get enough air. Run an app that stresses the system like prime95. See if it locks up now.


 yeah he does have alot of stuff on that poor power supply  , I use an extra unit for all fans pumps etc.


----------



## Derrick (May 24, 2001)

will182 said:


> you have a p4 prescott not a celeron d prescott


Who does? Oh me yah I know


----------



## will182 (Dec 18, 2004)

crjdriver said:


> Just because you have new parts, does not mean that they work. Test your ram with memtest86 Go to the mfg of your hd and download and run their utility for checking the drive.
> 
> I checked the specs on your ps; 18 amp on the 12V rail is not what I would call a quality unit. You are running a lot of things in that system; LED fans, cold cathode ray light, TV tuner, two optical drives. These things all stress the 12V rail. A quality ps will put out 24 amps or more on the 12V rail; a really good one will be around 35 amps. As a test, disconnect your LED fans, CC light, and both optical drives. Leave the side cover off so it will get enough air. Run an app that stresses the system like prime95. See if it locks up now.


i have i have and it still shuts down and the new ram aint faulty the old aint too cos i have tested it with memtes even though it shuts down half way but it iant graphics card or ram


----------



## will182 (Dec 18, 2004)

Derrick said:


> just get yer motherboad manual out and find the clear cmos jumper , there will be three pins two are covered, take the jumper off and jump it to the next pin. then put it back into the origional position then voila back to default settings in the bios.


even on default it still shut down and i can restore it to default in bios

ffs i think a 500w power supply can handle the stuff in it cos it still shut down with the 3 main fans off the computer system at the front and the other 2 fans off


----------



## Derrick (May 24, 2001)

will182 said:


> i have i have and it still shuts down and the new ram aint faulty the old aint too cos i have tested it with memtes even though it shuts down half way but it iant graphics card or ram


 did you try adjusting the voltage? what are your temps? download speedfan and read the temps and voltage there. my prescott runs with 1.5 v but it's overclocked to 3.5 and completly stable . I use liquid cooling so I'm not concerned with the temps.


----------



## Derrick (May 24, 2001)

There's alot of mainboards that state that they are prescott ready, some are and some are not, maybe there's a new bios release for your board that will stablize it, as a *last* resort try a bios update.


----------



## will182 (Dec 18, 2004)

i have updated it once it still shut down and my mobo is prescott ready


----------



## will182 (Dec 18, 2004)

when i change the voltage to 1.4000 from 1.3750 and then take a look in bios again and the voltage went back to 1.3750 it seems like it will not let me change it like it will not let me change the fsb or anything


----------



## Derrick (May 24, 2001)

That mainboard doesn't officially support the prescott core,it says northwood only. http://www.hardocp.com/article.html?art=NTYx


----------



## will182 (Dec 18, 2004)

well n the box in big letters it says prescott ready


----------



## Derrick (May 24, 2001)

will182 said:


> well n the box in big letters it says prescott ready


 well it doesn't say it on that page I'm going to double check.


----------



## Derrick (May 24, 2001)

Here it is again !! http://www.hothardware.com/viewarticle.cfm?articleid=75&catid=3


----------



## Derrick (May 24, 2001)

Here's your manual. nope no prescott http://www.dfi.com.tw/Upload/Manual/865pe infinity 74720346.pdf


----------



## will182 (Dec 18, 2004)

ok bare wit me here that box did not look the same i will take some pictures of the computer and box ok


----------



## Derrick (May 24, 2001)

will182 said:


> ok bare wit me here that box did not look the same i will take some pictures of the computer and box ok


ok


----------



## will182 (Dec 18, 2004)

Intel® Pentium® 4 (Prescott and Northwood) processor up to 3.2GHz+, Intel Hyper-Threading Technology, 800MHz FSB, AGP 8x, DDR400, 6-channel audio, S/PDIF-in/out, 4 Serial ATA, Gigabit LAN, USB 2.0 and 3 IEEE 1394 

thast what it said at the front


----------



## Derrick (May 24, 2001)

does it say it in your manual too?


----------



## will182 (Dec 18, 2004)

just a min


----------



## will182 (Dec 18, 2004)

i will take some photos of it so check back in about 30 mins


----------



## will182 (Dec 18, 2004)

oh are intel celeron d processors prescott and intel celeron processors northwood


----------



## Derrick (May 24, 2001)

here http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=88&num=1


----------



## will182 (Dec 18, 2004)

becouse when i bought it there were no way to tell and i am taking a pic of the manual were it says what processors it supports


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

Do you have a prescott or a celeron D processor?

That board does not support the prescott processor. It does support the celeron D with a bios update to the latest bios.


----------



## Derrick (May 24, 2001)

crjdriver said:


> Do you have a prescott or a celeron D processor?
> 
> That board does not support the prescott processor. It does support the celeron D with a bios update to the latest bios.


the celeron d has a prescott core. ya he probably needs an updated bios :up:


----------



## will182 (Dec 18, 2004)

ok so these shutting down problems are almost defenetly the processor


----------



## will182 (Dec 18, 2004)

ok can someone point the way to this update


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

The prescotts have a much higher wattage requirement than the older processors. Even with a bios update, many boards are not really able to supply the wattage necessary for the prescott. This leads to instability. If the board used quality voltage regulators, then it will probably be able to support a prescott core [with an update of the bios] If it used low quality regulators, then even though it SAYS is supports prescott with an update, it may or may not work well.

FWIW the boards that I have seen that are able to do this are Abit and Asus. Most likely because they are "Overclockers or Performance" type boards. They use better voltage regulators to start with so with an update they are able to support the prescott core processors.


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

Link to bios update. Link 
Please make SURE you read and understand how to flash your bios BEFORE you start this procedure.


----------



## will182 (Dec 18, 2004)

this one is an overclocker board and also i looked on the dfi site for updates for celeron d there are loads can someone please tell me wich one i need


----------



## Derrick (May 24, 2001)

crjdriver said:


> The prescotts have a much higher wattage requirement than the older processors. Even with a bios update, many boards are not really able to supply the wattage necessary for the prescott. This leads to instability. If the board used quality voltage regulators, then it will probably be able to support a prescott core [with an update of the bios] If it used low quality regulators, then even though it SAYS is supports prescott with an update, it may or may not work well.
> 
> FWIW the boards that I have seen that are able to do this are Abit and Asus. Most likely because they are "Overclockers or Performance" type boards. They use better voltage regulators to start with so with an update they are able to support the prescott core processors.


Right on thats good to know ! I think right now the prescott I'm using dissapates 120w of heat phew!


----------



## will182 (Dec 18, 2004)

hello i found the u[pdates on the dfi site and the radar sync on ym computer found one stright away now on the dfi site wich one do i need?

http://www.dfi.com.tw/Support/Downl...D=2725&CATEGORY_TYPE=MB&STATUS_FLAG=A&SITE=UK


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

will182 said:


> this one is an overclocker board and also i looked on the dfi site for updates for celeron d there are loads can someone please tell me wich one i need


Use the latest one in the link I provided. It will have all cumulative updates. Again make SURE you understand how to flash your bios before doing this task.

BTW I have never been a fan of dfi boards. From what I have seen you may or may not get a good one. They do not exhibit what I would call stability.


----------



## Derrick (May 24, 2001)

will182 said:


> hello i found the u[pdates on the dfi site and the radar sync on ym computer found one stright away now on the dfi site wich one do i need?
> 
> http://www.dfi.com.tw/Support/Downl...D=2725&CATEGORY_TYPE=MB&STATUS_FLAG=A&SITE=UK


just get the newest one .


----------



## Derrick (May 24, 2001)

do this and report back http://www.dfi.com.tw/Support/mb_faq_us1.jsp?FAQ_ID=1180&PAGE_TYPE=US&SITE=US


----------



## will182 (Dec 18, 2004)

on winflash it says the build date is 2/12/2004 and then on dfi the first update right at the bottom of the page of bios says the date code is 2/12/2004 so does that mean i have the that bios thats is To update the micro code of Prescott CPU. so that means my cpu should be supported


----------



## Derrick (May 24, 2001)

Yeah I think your in luck


----------



## will182 (Dec 18, 2004)

so all this could be related to the mobo not supporting my processor
computer turning off durung anti vir scans
games
certain levels of bf1942
having to turn the computer on and off like 6 times to get the monitor back on at startup
warning cpu setting have being change plese re enter them in cmos setup (message at start up most of the time after computer has shut down)


----------



## Derrick (May 24, 2001)

will182 said:


> so all this could be related to the mobo not supporting my processor
> computer turning off durung anti vir scans
> games
> certain levels of bf1942
> ...


yep


----------



## will182 (Dec 18, 2004)

how does the processor make these things happen then becouse i just dont understand how it could becouse i thyought if it were not supported then windows or the computer would not start


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

Insufficient current can make the processor unstable. The os can [and certainly may] load. You will have problems running any kind of app.

I gather from your posts that you are not very experienced with the internal workings of a computer. I am going to suggest either you take it to a shop for the bios flash or find a knowledgeable friend to help you.


----------



## will182 (Dec 18, 2004)

i aint that dumb i know hwo to flash it i used winflash and it worked well the flash did but i dont know if my problems are sorted yet becouse i have to test it out on a game and if that dont work i think this computer will have to be scrapped and used for parts and how exatly do i enable that dam superpatch i want to get it off auto to enabled but i cant change it i want to so then i get better performance someone help me


----------



## will182 (Dec 18, 2004)

omg it still shuts down so now what could be the problem


----------



## Derrick (May 24, 2001)

Can u make adjustments in the bios now? try 1.4v again


----------



## will182 (Dec 18, 2004)

if i try 1.4v the computer shuts down before i get onto windows and if i try any higher it does to, i changed the fsb from 133 to 140 and my processor speed was 1.9ghz but still it would shut down before i got onto windows


----------



## Derrick (May 24, 2001)

will182 said:


> if i try 1.4v the computer shuts down before i get onto windows and if i try any higher it does to, i changed the fsb from 133 to 140 and my processor speed was 1.9ghz but still it would shut down before i got onto windows


 Did you install the heatsink on the processor? It sounds like its overheating, Is it a stock intel cooler? remove it ,and use thermal grease instead of the crappy thermal pad that it comes with.what is the temps in the bios?


----------



## will182 (Dec 18, 2004)

temp in bios is 61c and i have a new heatsink and fan and thermal grease


----------



## Derrick (May 24, 2001)

will182 said:


> temp in bios is 61c and i have a new heatsink and fan and thermal grease


 If it's that hot in the bios Imagine what it is when playing a game!!! Mine reads 35 in the bios and right now it's 34 says speedfan, It's definetly too hot  what heatsink and fan did you use? whatever it is it ain't workin.


----------



## will182 (Dec 18, 2004)

one called mentor but even with stock ones on its that hot so why is it that how it cant be cos of the ehatsink and fan becouse somthing tells me it should not be that hot anyway so how is it that how it seems like a faulty processor dont it?


----------



## Derrick (May 24, 2001)

will182 said:


> one called mentor but even with stock ones on its that hot so why is it that how it cant be cos of the ehatsink and fan becouse somthing tells me it should not be that hot anyway so how is it that how it seems like a faulty processor dont it?


 lol ....it is too hot ! probably shutting down to prevent damage. Id take the heatsink off and clean it and reapply a thin layer of grease.


----------



## will182 (Dec 18, 2004)

for god sake what use will that do it has always being shutting down since i got it with both of the heatsink and fans


----------



## Derrick (May 24, 2001)

will182 said:


> for god sake what use will that do it has always being shutting down since i got it with both of the heatsink and fans


If it's 60 degrees in the bios it's too hot , It just seems like the heatsink isn't doing it's job. thats what the heatsink and fan do, they take the heat away from the processor, maybe ur installing them wrong, I never had a processor that hot ,and mine should be hotter than yours, when mine is half the temp of yours, that tells me theres somthing not right.


----------



## will182 (Dec 18, 2004)

well its easy to install a cpu in just fell into place and it was in the right way, ok i am gioing ot have ot take some pictures so i will put em on in about 30 mins when i host em


----------



## will182 (Dec 18, 2004)

i will take the heatsink adn fan off and show you every detail ok


----------



## will182 (Dec 18, 2004)

actually i cant take pictures cos my camera dont work


----------



## winbob (Aug 2, 2004)

will182 said:


> *well lets see i have 7 fans in my comp 3 case one processor fan (the celeron d stock fan) on the floor of the case and 2 on my psu one inside the case and if 1.4 is to high then will the computer just turn off and if it is unstable at 1.4 and if i am unable to get into bios then what do i do*


Will,

 Maybe your PS doesn't have the wattage to run all those Fans 

*"if 1.4 is to high then will the computer just turn off"....*it would be a heat issue, so Yes, it could just shut down.

*"and if i am unable to get into bios then what do i do"*  You've already been into the BIOS, so what are you saying here???

OC'ing and the resultant heat issues are the combined result of all the factors (in general terms). So if you are too hot at the current combo and can't or won't be improving your Chip Cooling then adjust down another factor such as the FSB or multiplier.

Of course, underclocking will reduce peak performance.


----------



## will182 (Dec 18, 2004)

yea i know 500w aint good enougth to run 6 fans and a mobo 2 optical drives hdd and mobo and tv tuner and graphics card, i better save up for a 10,000w psu

come on man 500w ps can handle those fans

cant lower the fsb or multiplyer


----------



## winbob (Aug 2, 2004)

You said, *"cant lower the fsb or multiplyer".*

I don't understand that!!! Everything I see on the Net says, that this board is an OverClocker's DREAM...it HAS to have settings readily available


----------



## Derrick (May 24, 2001)

I give up!! I bet if you put a northwood processor in, it would work.


----------



## will182 (Dec 18, 2004)

yes i do think that too oh and overclockers dream yea i thought that but you use this super patch thing with it but you have to enable it, overclockers will know loads of stuff bout the mobo and everything so they will be able to enable it (i have the intel 865pe infinity rev b)

i have my celeron d processer going at 4.2ghz for about 10 seconds then i put it bk lol i could have it at that if the processor worked with it and i had better cooling


----------



## will182 (Dec 18, 2004)

winbob said:


> You said, *"cant lower the fsb or multiplyer".*
> 
> I don't understand that!!! Everything I see on the Net says, that this board is an OverClocker's DREAM...it HAS to have settings readily available


buy the board and try it for yourself


----------



## will182 (Dec 18, 2004)

ok i alterd the way my fans cool the computer down but this dont make any difference as the computer still shuts down so are you saying if i got a pentium 4 3.0ghz prescott or northwood it would work on a dfi 865 pe infinity motherboard


----------



## will182 (Dec 18, 2004)

ok i think i may have solved the problem, i have gave the inside of my case a clean and cleard up the wires and now there is a nice big space and i have an airflow (2 fans on the back sucking out and 1 on side blowing in) 
now what i did is i went into bios and put the spread spectrum on 0.35%, it wes previously disabled but now it seems games run slow with this on and why could this be, also what is the spread spectrum feture?


----------



## winbob (Aug 2, 2004)

Will,

You said, *"now what i did is i went into bios and put the spread spectrum on 0.35%, it wes previously disabled but now it seems games run slow with this on and why could this be, also what is the spread spectrum feture?*"

I don't know what else to say but, "You $#&$*& !!! 

Why would you change something that you do not have the (London) foggiest idea of what it does? 

Go here and read this article:

http://www.tomshardware.com/howto/20010725/bios_tuning-17.html


----------



## will182 (Dec 18, 2004)

i changed it cos i was changing everythign in bios to find a soloution and i go onto the spread spectrum and set that to 0.35 now to 0.50 and it seems to run some game sinvluding bf1942 but still shutd down sometimes and my dad is wondering weather wer should get an intel pentium 4 3.0ghz and see if thats works, do you think this would be a good idea?

oh so it slows the system


----------



## Derrick (May 24, 2001)

will182 said:


> ok i alterd the way my fans cool the computer down but this dont make any difference as the computer still shuts down so are you saying if i got a pentium 4 3.0ghz prescott or northwood it would work on a dfi 865 pe infinity motherboard


 *NO* !!Will Don't!!!!!! get another Prescott, that board *only* likes Northwoods. You will have the same problem with a 3ghz prescott , get a Northwood. Your board Doesn't support the prescott core and that is what you have now. If it doesn't say it in the manual, It definetly will not work correctly, get a Northwood!!


----------



## will182 (Dec 18, 2004)

no it says in the manual that it will support prescott and northwood pentium 4,s with a fsb of 800mhz


----------



## Derrick (May 24, 2001)

I looked at the manual and it didn't mention Prescott anywhere? Some boards say they support it and don't, some do some don't, you are better off with a northwood . they are just as fast ,and was probably what your board was designed to run on.


----------



## winbob (Aug 2, 2004)

will182 said:


> i changed it cos i was changing everythign in bios to find a soloution and i go onto the spread spectrum and set that to 0.35 now to 0.50 and it seems to run some game sinvluding bf1942 but still shutd down sometimes and my dad is wondering weather wer should get an intel pentium 4 3.0ghz and see if thats works, do you think this would be a good idea?
> 
> oh so it slows the system


Did you read the article I provided??? It says to DISABLE spread spectrum. 

....and Will, either slow done your typing, or use spell check  I thought in the UK they used English


----------



## will182 (Dec 18, 2004)

yea they do but i CANT BE BOTHERD TO SLOW DOWN TYPING TO GET A FEW WORDS CORRECT and i cant disable spread spectrum it makes my computer shut down even more


----------



## will182 (Dec 18, 2004)

Derrick said:


> I looked at the manual and it didn't mention Prescott anywhere? Some boards say they support it and don't, some do some don't, you are better off with a northwood . they are just as fast ,and was probably what your board was designed to run on.


thats the rev b one on dfi and on my mobo it says rev b1

Intel® Pentium® 4 (Prescott and Northwood) processor up to 3.2GHz+
- Intel Hyper-Threading Technology 
- FSB: 533MHz and 800MHz
Intel® Celeron® processor 
- 400MHz system data bus

this is just the normal one (hyper treating technology and thats only on prescott aint it? 
Intel® Pentium® 4 Processor with Hyper-Threading Technology 
- 800MHz/533MHz system data bus
Intel® Pentium® 4 Northwood processor
- 533MHz/400MHz system data bus
Intel® Celeron® Northwood processor 
- 400MHz system data bus

this is what it says on the front of both of em before you see the specs

Intel® Pentium® 4 (Prescott and Northwood) processor up to 3.2GHz+, Intel Hyper-Threading Technology, 800MHz FSB, AGP 8x, DDR400, 6-channel audio, S/PDIF-in/out, 4 Serial ATA, Gigabit LAN, USB 2.0 and 3 IEEE 1394

in my manual it says 
intel pentium 4 (prescott and northwood) processor up to 3.2ghz
intel hyper-threading technology
fsb 533mhz and 800mhz
intel celeron processor
400mhz system data bus

so it shows that prescott works on mine but celeron d dont

is this a prescott processor?
http://www.pcwcomponentcentre.co.uk/invt/bx80546pg3000e

it even says its a rev. b+ on the first page you look at in the manual


----------



## Derrick (May 24, 2001)

Model: Intel Celeron D 
*Core: Prescott* 
Operating Frequency: 2.80GHz 
FSB: 533MHz 
Cache: L1/12K+16K; L2/256K 
*Process: 90 nm* 
Socket: Socket 478 
Multimedia Instruction: MMX, SSE, SSE2, & SSE3

Your processor is a prescott!!!!! a celeron d is a prescott with its wings clipped, so if your board supported the prescott core the celeron d would work!!! So that means if you go buy a full fledged Prescott what's gonna happen? I'ts gonna work the same as the celeron d. Just get a Northwood processor and be done with it please!! *Some say they "support" it(prescott) some do some don't! * Northwoods have HT too. *P4E* is prescott *P4C * is Northwood . do you get what I'm saying ? I don't mean to sound pissed off,, but I have to keep repeating myself.


----------



## will182 (Dec 18, 2004)

a celeron d is differnet to a PENTIUM 4 and it said in my manual it supports a pentium 4 prescott but not a celeron d it only supports celeron but not celeron d,s so a prescott will work and is that processor on the link i put on my last post a prescott or northwood


----------



## Derrick (May 24, 2001)

will182 said:


> a celeron d is differnet to a PENTIUM 4 and it said in my manual it supports a pentium 4 prescott but not a celeron d it only supports celeron but not celeron d,s so a prescott will work and is that processor on the link i put on my last post a prescott or northwood


 Celeron d is made with the prescott core right? well am i right? whatever, your computer doesn't work and mine does!! who knows more? me or you?. My manual doesn't say that it supports a celeron but I know it does. Allright go ahead buy a Prescott,and see if it works.  thats it for me if you don't want to take advise than the hell with ya  and yes that was a prescott.


----------



## will182 (Dec 18, 2004)

look the reason i cant accept it does not support a pentium 4 prescott is becouse in my manual,dfi,s official site, and on some sites that review my mobo, they all say that my mobo will support p4 prescott cpu,s.

it even says prescott ready on the front of my mobo box, i think i am going to have to take a pictire of everything that says it becouse it seems like you all dont belive me, remember this is a rev b1 and the specs are different to the original.


----------



## Derrick (May 24, 2001)

Your processor is a prescott!!!!! a celeron d is a prescott with its wings clipped, so if your board supported the prescott core the celeron d would work!!! So that means if you go buy a full fledged Prescott what's gonna happen? I'ts gonna work the same as the celeron d. Just get a Northwood processor and be done with it please!! Some say they "support" it(prescott) *some do some don't!* Northwoods have HT too. P4E is prescott P4C is Northwood . do you get what I'm saying ? I don't mean to sound pissed off,, but I have to keep repeating myself.


----------



## Derrick (May 24, 2001)

I'm just gonna keep posting this last post till you get it through your thick scull. *SOME MAINBOARDS STATE THAT THEY SUPPORT THE PRESCOTT AND DON'T. THAT'S WHY YOUR CELERON D DOESN'T WORK RIGHT BECAUSE IT HAS A PRESCOTT CORE!* read this whole page http://cquirke.mvps.org/sp2intel.htm


----------



## will182 (Dec 18, 2004)

yea and my mobo says it dont support celeron d in my manual ok


----------



## winbob (Aug 2, 2004)

We need to get 'Her Majesty' in here to referee this Bruhaha between Her subjects!


----------



## Derrick (May 24, 2001)

winbob said:


> We need to get 'Her Majesty' in here to referee this Bruhaha between Her subjects!


LOl he must be blonde


----------



## will182 (Dec 18, 2004)

who must be blonde?
if you meant me the yea i am blonde, what are you derrick, i bet ya ginner


----------



## Derrick (May 24, 2001)

will182 said:


> who must be blonde?
> if you meant me the yea i am blonde, what are you derrick, i bet ya ginner


what's a ginner?


----------



## Derrick (May 24, 2001)

I'm sorry I didn't know you were dislecsic. my apologies.


----------



## will182 (Dec 18, 2004)

ginner, retard it means ginger freak


----------



## Derrick (May 24, 2001)

whats a ginger freak? someone who cooks with too much ginger?


----------



## will182 (Dec 18, 2004)

ginger hair freak then agrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## will182 (Dec 18, 2004)




----------



## Derrick (May 24, 2001)

ko neht.


----------



## will182 (Dec 18, 2004)

???


----------



## winbob (Aug 2, 2004)

Will,

To those of us that do not live in the UK, a "Ginger Freak" would be someone who loves that character in Gilligan's Island....I be one for sure


----------



## Skivvywaver (Mar 18, 2001)

I like Mary Anne better myself.


----------



## brite750 (Mar 16, 2002)

Skivvywaver said:


> I like Mary Anne better myself.


I was always a mrs howel freak myself, she was dirty girl.


----------



## winbob (Aug 2, 2004)

Oh Skivvy, I bet you're a Michael Jackson fan too!


----------



## will182 (Dec 18, 2004)

winbob said:


> Will,
> 
> To those of us that do not live in the UK, a "Ginger Freak" would be someone who loves that character in Gilligan's Island....I be one for sure


gilligans island, were is that


----------



## Derrick (May 24, 2001)

LOL


----------



## winbob (Aug 2, 2004)

Will,

You can't fool me, the only good TV you have in the British Isles is 70's US re-runs and Monty Python!!!


----------



## winbob (Aug 2, 2004)

brite750 said:


> I was always a mrs howel freak myself, she was dirty girl.


You scare me!!!!


----------



## brite750 (Mar 16, 2002)

Hey, I like Red Dwarf you smeg head.


----------



## winbob (Aug 2, 2004)

brite750 said:


> Hey, I like Red Dwarf you smeg head.


And I bet you have the hots for Kat! 

here pussssy pussssy pusssssy


----------



## Skivvywaver (Mar 18, 2001)

winbob said:


> Oh Skivvy, I bet you're a Michael Jackson fan too!


 Lay off Michelle. We all know she is an innocent middle aged white woman.


----------



## Jackiefrost9 (Jun 17, 2004)

I just read through this entire thread... omg you people are a crack up lmao


----------



## replay (Aug 13, 2003)

man...this thread is funny, derrick...u have alot of patience! i'm a brit and i've never heard of the word ginner... i thought he was calling u a "beginner" in short ??? and as for the ginger freak....well its gotta be a red haired freak... a ginger beer is cockney slang for...well i'm sure u can work it out! 
anyway carry on.......


----------



## Jackiefrost9 (Jun 17, 2004)

Indeed he does have a lot of patience... and Will has a very thick head.


----------



## will182 (Dec 18, 2004)

now now now i aint thick, i know more bout computer and stuff than you think, lol i am quite good at science and art, i aint thick

were abouts is derrick from?


----------



## Derrick (May 24, 2001)

Jackiefrost9 said:


> Indeed he does have a lot of patience... and Will has a very thick head.


Lol, well I tryed. I'm from Halifax Nove Scotia Will. And my hair is brown, no hard feelings bud


----------



## Jackiefrost9 (Jun 17, 2004)

Where did hair color come into this... well since we're discussing it I have dark blondish hair. Oh wait... there's an old picture in my profile... would you say it's dark blonde? I guess it looks sort of black or brown in that picture.


----------



## will182 (Dec 18, 2004)

i started the hair color for some reason


----------



## winbob (Aug 2, 2004)

Can ANYONE offer a good reason why this thread hasn't been allowed to die a quiet death yet  

....and Will, I don't know that I go down that Science & Arts path...you silly sailorboy


----------



## will182 (Dec 18, 2004)

?????, lol i just thought i might aswell dig old threads up, i was board i cant do anythign exept post on this forum becouse my computers so f***** up, its p**** me off


dont get me wrong but i do think the forum is ace like


----------



## winbob (Aug 2, 2004)

will182 said:


> ?????, lol i just thought i might aswell dig old threads up, i was board i cant do anythign exept post on this forum becouse my computers so f***** up, its p**** me off
> 
> dont get me wrong but i do think the forum is ace like


Will if you are from the UK, how come you don't speak English???


----------



## will182 (Dec 18, 2004)

huh, what have i done wrong now


----------



## 4steve44 (May 4, 2004)

Jusy buy a Celeron and give everybody here a break


----------



## will182 (Dec 18, 2004)

i had a celeorn before, the problem was the same, i thought this forum was suposed ot be to help people, it dont seem that way, i dont understand why you cant help me try to fix this computer.


----------



## Derrick (May 24, 2001)

I Told You So!!!! buy a northwood and be done with it.


----------



## winbob (Aug 2, 2004)

*


will182 said:



i had a celeorn before, the problem was the same, i thought this forum was suposed ot be to help people, it dont seem that way, i dont understand why you cant help me try to fix this computer.

Click to expand...

*"....and this little piggy went wee wee all the way home!"

My Gawd Will, you're turning into FuzzyWuzzy


----------



## Derrick (May 24, 2001)

will182 said:


> i had a celeorn before, the problem was the same, i thought this forum was suposed ot be to help people, it dont seem that way, i dont understand why you cant help me try to fix this computer.


I told you how to fix it!! you wouldn't take my advise , I can't believe he said that!....oh wait yes I can


----------



## Derrick (May 24, 2001)

Derrick said:


> *NO* !!Will Don't!!!!!! get another Prescott, that board *only* likes Northwoods. You will have the *same problem * with a 3ghz prescott , get a Northwood. Your board Doesn't support the prescott core and that is what you have now. If it doesn't say it in the manual, It definetly will not work correctly, get a Northwood!!


Do you recognise this post Will ????


----------



## Derrick (May 24, 2001)

Derrick said:


> Model: Intel Celeron D
> *Core: Prescott*
> Operating Frequency: 2.80GHz
> FSB: 533MHz
> ...


 Or this one?


----------



## Derrick (May 24, 2001)

Help me winbob he's driving me nut's!       How can you help someone if they don't take your advise??
I know Will your only 15 so I'm gonna cut you some slack,

If you wan't a working computer .......get a Northwood based processor , then we *will* all be happy capiesh.?


----------



## Derrick (May 24, 2001)

You know what pisses me off the most ,and it isn't Will,



He is considered a "Senior member" 

I joined In 2001, I may not have alot of post but I try to make each one count. 

I know it all has to do with the amount of post's ....But! what about when you joined?... ,and the quality of posts??

I really think some changes should be made to this ,anyone agree?

Please help me Candy!


----------



## will182 (Dec 18, 2004)

oh well, lets let this thread die then.


----------



## 4steve44 (May 4, 2004)

Derrick said:


> You know what pisses me off the most ,and it isn't Will,
> 
> He is considered a "Senior member"
> 
> ...


 I agree


----------



## Derrick (May 24, 2001)

Thank you Steve


----------



## will182 (Dec 18, 2004)

aint one of the mods going to lock it and throw away the key then deleate it???


----------



## 4steve44 (May 4, 2004)

Your welcome


----------



## will182 (Dec 18, 2004)

just pleasse shut this thread


----------



## Skivvywaver (Mar 18, 2001)

Will, you would have to request the thread be closed. The only other way it will get closed is if rules are broken which they haven't been.

If you weren't so bullheaded and had listened to Derrick a month or so ago the thread wouldn't have gotten so out of hand. 

If Steve or Derrick give you any advice on a Pentium rig you should listen to them. You bought a CPU Derrick told you wouldn't work correctly. Now you have trouble. If I were you I'd order a new board that would work with that CPU, that would be cheaper than buying another processor. 

Maybe Derrick or Steve might help you pick one out.


----------



## will182 (Dec 18, 2004)

Exatly, thats what i am going to do.

http://forums.techguy.org/t366815.html.

I would prefer a mobo better than that for my cpu.


----------



## Derrick (May 24, 2001)

I think you should give me your old DFI board Will , LOl


----------



## will182 (Dec 18, 2004)

GIVE GIVE, lol it'll cost ya £20 lol, dont know why ya would want it lol, your mobo is loads better


----------



## Derrick (May 24, 2001)

just jokin , I like to build systems'  what's 20 pound's in canadian dollars>?


----------



## will182 (Dec 18, 2004)

LOL, no lol £20 in english money, LOL anyway do you suggest i get that new motherboard, or a better one.

Whats better about the motherboard i may get than the motherboard i allready have??


----------



## Derrick (May 24, 2001)

I'd get an asus p4p800deluxe , fully supports prescott, and wicked overclocking.

and the asus come with a three year warranty!


----------



## Derrick (May 24, 2001)

Make sure you
buy some quality thermal paste for the heatsink when you switch over.


----------



## will182 (Dec 18, 2004)

Is it better than the motherboard i am planning to get, if so, i will get it , i cant seem to find it in any english shop tho, i will try ebuyer .

I need a heatsink and fan that is well not any bigger than my stock on becouse above the fan and heatsink i have less that 1cm headroom, due to psu/psufan, and a bar holding the psu in place.


Should i get artic silver stuff or whatever its called 

I have seen the p4p800deluxe, the bad thing about it is that well its so yellow, i will miss the color of my 865pe motherboard (crimson :up: ), but i suppose performance and a working computer comes first


----------



## Derrick (May 24, 2001)

will182 said:


> Is it better than the motherboard i am planning to get, if so, i will get it , i cant seem to find it in any english shop tho, i will try ebuyer .
> 
> I need a heatsink and fan that is well not any bigger than my stock on becouse above the fan and heatsink i have less that 1cm headroom, due to psu/psufan, and a bar holding the psu in place.
> 
> Should i get artic silver stuff or whatever its called


 Yup that's the best stuff, Asus cost more ususally , but worth it!!


----------



## will182 (Dec 18, 2004)

Cant wait, i best get my dad up to buy my motherboard, my b-day is like only 23 days away


----------



## Derrick (May 24, 2001)

You can hook up to 10 harddrives to this mobo!!  4 sata and 6 Ide's ,... If your power supply can handle!!


----------



## will182 (Dec 18, 2004)

Not bad for a server, LOL, i can only fit maybe 6 to 8 hard drives in my case, but its pushing it LOL, they all wont be screwed in


----------



## will182 (Dec 18, 2004)

dont you mean the Asus P4P800-E, becouse i looked at the one u said and it said it only supports pentium 4/ celeron willamete/prescott


----------



## will182 (Dec 18, 2004)

http://www.asus.com/products/mb/socket478/p4p800-d/overview.htm

or this one???

http://www.ebuyer.com/customer/products/index.html?rb=7848190273&action=c2hvd19wcm9kdWN0X3NwZWNpZmljYXRpb25z&product_uid=74299!!!!!!!!!!

is that it , thats what i will get when i am confident it woill work 

http://www.ebuyer.com/customer/prod...2hvd19wcm9kdWN0X292ZXJ2aWV3&product_uid=54256

or this 

http://www.asus.com/prog/spec.asp?m=P4R800-V Deluxe&langs=01

there is 3 mobos here, wich one do you think i should get?


----------



## blonde288 (Apr 19, 2005)

Derrick said:


> You can hook up to 10 harddrives to this mobo!!  4 sata and 6 Ide's ,... If your power supply can handle!!


His PSU won't be able to handle that. I was bored and looked at the mfgr spec for his Jeantech 500w. It only offers 18amps (216w)max for the +12 rail, just enough to squeak by for a P4 mobo, and he has power hungry gpu also (Radeon 9600, I think). Then add the zillions of 12v neon sticks he's probably gonna add....
----------------
edit: My apologies to all, this point (about a weak psu) has already been mentioned by Derrick,way back on page 2. I would have deleted my comment, but Will has replied to it already.  
----------------


----------



## will182 (Dec 18, 2004)

i only have 1 12v neon stick, also lol i know i aint planning on having 10 hard drives, just 1 , so wich of those 3 mobos do you think i should opt for?


----------



## Derrick (May 24, 2001)

You know what will Before you go buy a Mainboard , get a new power supply first? then see if it crashes, It may just be that the power supply you have now can't keep up. You should get an antec or enermax. then you wont have to buy a new board, just cause it says 500w doesn't mean it's any good, you need a good power supply with a prescott.


----------



## will182 (Dec 18, 2004)

this thing is, when i unplug everything i dont need ot have the system running properly, it still shuts down.


----------



## Derrick (May 24, 2001)

The one you have now only put's out 216W on the 12v rail as blonde said. That's not good! You need 350w of good power,at the least to run the stuff you are!!


----------



## will182 (Dec 18, 2004)

so your saying it will still shut down


----------



## Derrick (May 24, 2001)

The power supply is the most important thing in the computer!!


----------



## Derrick (May 24, 2001)

will182 said:


> so your saying it will still shut down


 Probably It may be the power supply all along.!


----------



## will182 (Dec 18, 2004)

well buying another power supply is risking it becouse well if it still shuts down them i am f***** cos i cant get a power supply and motherboard for my b-day, to be honist i dont want to get a power supply for my birthday


----------



## Derrick (May 24, 2001)

I May be the problem all along!!! I never noticed how crappy the power supply your using is.


----------



## will182 (Dec 18, 2004)

it was only £30


----------



## Derrick (May 24, 2001)

It's cheaper to buy a good quality power supply than a good quality mainboard.


----------



## Derrick (May 24, 2001)

I really think you should get a Enermax 450w power supply or an antec equivalent.


----------



## will182 (Dec 18, 2004)

oh dear i am stuck now, mobo or power supply for b-day


----------



## Derrick (May 24, 2001)

If you buy a new mainboard and it still shut's down then you will be really screwed. Even if you do buy a new one that power supply isn't gonna cut it!


----------



## will182 (Dec 18, 2004)

i have this 400w icute power supply that i got with my case, will that be any good?


----------



## Derrick (May 24, 2001)

You should give it a try!!!


----------



## Derrick (May 24, 2001)

It may be better than what you have!!


----------



## will182 (Dec 18, 2004)

i will give you the specs of it, its a 400w one


----------



## Derrick (May 24, 2001)

An easy way to tell if a power supply is any good is usually by weight,the heaver the better in "most" cases, larger capasitor's larger heatsinks ,thicker guage wire, all add to the weight of it ,more weight = better components.
And of course the amps.


----------



## will182 (Dec 18, 2004)

lol its not the case here as this jeantech 500w power supply is like a rock!


----------



## Derrick (May 24, 2001)

Yeah but the amp's it put's out are low,!!


----------



## will182 (Dec 18, 2004)

voltage current frequency 
ac~ 115v~ 7a 50-60 hz
input 230v~ 4a


----------



## Derrick (May 24, 2001)

My 350w Enermax put's out 350W pushed by 32amp's

what's the amps on the jeantec?


----------



## will182 (Dec 18, 2004)

so even that one is no good


----------



## Derrick (May 24, 2001)

Oh yeah it's good!


----------



## will182 (Dec 18, 2004)

no r u saying that even my other one is bad


----------



## Derrick (May 24, 2001)

How may amp's does the jeantec push 20?


----------



## Derrick (May 24, 2001)

350w pushed by 32amps is better than a 500w pushed by 20amps.


----------



## will182 (Dec 18, 2004)

were about, on this chart on the psu there is loads of amps listings


----------



## Derrick (May 24, 2001)

Just try the other one !!


----------



## will182 (Dec 18, 2004)

http://www.jeantech.com/Products/Power_Supply/500W/500w.html


----------



## Derrick (May 24, 2001)

I will show you just a sec/


----------



## will182 (Dec 18, 2004)

The model of this i cute power supply is i Cute ATX-400W/P4


----------



## Derrick (May 24, 2001)

READ
Avoid Power Supplies Under $30

Most power supplies that are priced below $30 generally do not meat the power requirements of the latest fast processors. To make matters worse, the components used in them are of inferior quality and more likely to fail over time. This is particularly true of PSUs that use sleeve bearing cooling fans instead of ball bearings. Sleeve bearing fans have a shorter life span and generate more noise.
ATX12V Compliant
The new Pentium 4 and Athlon based processors draw a large amount of current from the power supply. To help provide this extra power a new ATX12V standard was developed. If you have one of these processors, make sure the power supply is ATX12V compliant. If you don't have a Pentium 4 or Athlon processor, an ATX12V compliant PSU is compatible with the ATX standard.
*Total Wattage/+12v Rail Load
Wattage ratings are deceptive as they are the total wattage rating under maximum load for all voltage rails. Find the power ratings for the PSU and check the load values. In particular, look at the +12v rail rating and make sure it is rated at 15A or higher. As for total wattage, buy a unit that matches the size of your system: MiniTower=350w,MidTower=380w, FullTower=450w and ServerTower=550w.*Temperature Controlled Fans
Power supplies generate a lot of noise due to the fans used to keep the power supply from overheating. If you don't want a lot of noise, look for power supplies that have the ability to regulate the speed of the cooling fans based upon the internal temperature of the power supply. This can greatly reduce the amount of noise generated by the computer.
MTBF: Mean Time Between Failures
MTBF is the rating given by a manufacturing for the typical amount of usage a unit will have before a possible failure. It does not mean that a given unit will work for that specific amount of time but the rating is useful in telling the quality of a power supply. The higher the MTBF rating, the better the quality of the power supply. Avoid units with ratings of below 20,000 hours.Important product disclaimer information about this


----------



## will182 (Dec 18, 2004)

Well the jeantech psu uses ball bearing fans, now can you find some info on an i Cute ATX-400W/P4, i have the sticker with all the voltage on it but i cant get it onto the computer


----------



## Derrick (May 24, 2001)

will182 said:


> http://www.jeantech.com/Products/Power_Supply/500W/500w.html


Yeah it's only got 18amps.on the 12v


----------



## will182 (Dec 18, 2004)

what about the i Cute ATX-400W/P4


----------



## Derrick (May 24, 2001)

I don't Know what the .... does it say!!


----------



## will182 (Dec 18, 2004)

i cant put it on the computer cos it dont make sense, aint there some software that can tell you if your psu is bieng stressed


----------



## will182 (Dec 18, 2004)

on output 3rd one accross were it says +12v andf under it says 18a, so all my psu are a f***** b****** pile of s*** For f*** sake, i dont know what to buy


----------



## will182 (Dec 18, 2004)

the jeantech power supply i have is £50


----------



## Derrick (May 24, 2001)

Yeah just get a good PSU you have to start there, Even if you get a new mainboard ...you will still have to get a good PSU. 
So why not get the good power supply first.


----------



## will182 (Dec 18, 2004)

becouse its really p***** me off that i am getting a power supply for my 16th birthday, A POWER SUPPLY


Admit it you would be if u had to get a power supply for your birthday


----------



## Derrick (May 24, 2001)

Here look at the Enermax


----------



## will182 (Dec 18, 2004)

but on that first part of the dc input on my 400w power supply it says 

+3.3v +5V +12V
28A 40A 18A


----------



## Derrick (May 24, 2001)

I think there cool I would be exstatic!!


----------



## Derrick (May 24, 2001)

Output is what it should be


----------



## will182 (Dec 18, 2004)

Is that the psu your suing becouse i have looked at the 400w one of mine and, my voltages and current is pritty simaler to yours


----------



## Derrick (May 24, 2001)

It has alot to do with the quality of part's too.


----------



## Derrick (May 24, 2001)

I think you should try the oyther one and see if it still crashes!!


----------



## Derrick (May 24, 2001)

Try the one that came with the case.


----------



## will182 (Dec 18, 2004)

i am goign to attempt to take a picture of the label!!!!!!11


----------



## Derrick (May 24, 2001)

will182 said:


> Is that the psu your suing becouse i have looked at the 400w one of mine and, my voltages and current is pritty simaler to yours


Yes this a backup that sit;s in the closet. :up:


----------



## will182 (Dec 18, 2004)

so that one i seen was crap? would that one cause chrashing


----------



## Derrick (May 24, 2001)

What one?


----------



## Derrick (May 24, 2001)

The Enermax Power supply is world known for reliabilty.


----------



## will182 (Dec 18, 2004)

the one in the picture


----------



## Derrick (May 24, 2001)

Yeah that a great power supply!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Derrick (May 24, 2001)

Stable as hell


----------



## will182 (Dec 18, 2004)

so your saying if i stuck that one in my computer i would not have chrashing


----------



## Derrick (May 24, 2001)

There;s a good possibility ,

Enermax has a really good track record. So does Antec.

It's the quality !!!

You get what you pay for in this case.


----------



## will182 (Dec 18, 2004)

so on the 12v what is that?


----------



## Derrick (May 24, 2001)

What does Speed fan say you have for voltages , thos will give you some indication of stable voltage, it also is displayed in the bios.


----------



## Derrick (May 24, 2001)

How come you neve took a pic of the lable ,like you said you were gonna do?


----------



## will182 (Dec 18, 2004)

i know ut i have to restart my system but i am downloading somthing and if i restart i will lose the download


----------



## Derrick (May 24, 2001)

What system are you using now ??


----------



## will182 (Dec 18, 2004)

new one


----------



## Derrick (May 24, 2001)

will182 said:


> new one


You lie!


----------



## Derrick (May 24, 2001)

Cant't help someone who lie's sry Will.


----------



## will182 (Dec 18, 2004)

huh, how do i, its my second system and the newest


----------



## will182 (Dec 18, 2004)

what do you mean then by what system you using?


there on speedfan there is my usage


----------



## Derrick (May 24, 2001)

Ok sry


----------



## Derrick (May 24, 2001)

It's not crashing now?


----------



## will182 (Dec 18, 2004)

No it does but only on games, the computer has bieng on (serfing the net, and idle) for the past 12 hours


----------



## Derrick (May 24, 2001)

After you download put in that other supply would ya!


----------



## will182 (Dec 18, 2004)

what, so you want to see the same screenshot but with the other powersupply right?


----------



## Derrick (May 24, 2001)

Sure sign of under powered .


----------



## Derrick (May 24, 2001)

will182 said:


> what, so you want to see the same screenshot but with the other powersupply right?


 what?


----------



## Derrick (May 24, 2001)

use Speedfan and show me a screenshot!! Please!!!!


----------



## will182 (Dec 18, 2004)

that screenshot i put on, do you want to see it but again when i put the other power supply in?


----------



## Derrick (May 24, 2001)

No with the 500w one


----------



## Derrick (May 24, 2001)

the one yer using


----------



## will182 (Dec 18, 2004)

i did a print screen, thats the 500w one


----------



## Derrick (May 24, 2001)

where ?? I don't see it?


----------



## will182 (Dec 18, 2004)

there that screenshot thats wit my 500w psu


----------



## Derrick (May 24, 2001)

Look at this


----------



## Derrick (May 24, 2001)

And your temp's are too high!


----------



## will182 (Dec 18, 2004)

so what shall i do, unplug stuff?
try my other psu?


----------



## Derrick (May 24, 2001)

Even the vcore A is too low!!!!!!


----------



## Derrick (May 24, 2001)

Yep and then check the voltages.


----------



## will182 (Dec 18, 2004)

am i ok to unplug lights and stuff when my comp is turned on?


----------



## Derrick (May 24, 2001)

Waht!!!! nOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## will182 (Dec 18, 2004)

y not


----------



## Derrick (May 24, 2001)

All that Decor stuff is crap get rid of it !!


----------



## will182 (Dec 18, 2004)

what no it lights my life up


----------



## Derrick (May 24, 2001)

Nrever unplug or plud thing s in when the power supply is turned on or plugged in you dumb ***!


----------



## Derrick (May 24, 2001)

Lol just joking Will


----------



## will182 (Dec 18, 2004)

.......


----------



## will182 (Dec 18, 2004)

Ok, i will try the 500w psu with most things unplugged, then try another psu, i will put some print screens up, and tell ya if it still chrashes later tonight or tomoz


I have removed mobo and psu from my siggy and just put angry faces and grrrr


----------



## Derrick (May 24, 2001)

Yeah it may not be the mobo.:0


----------



## will182 (Dec 18, 2004)

ah still its an excuse to get a better one


----------



## Derrick (May 24, 2001)

Oh while yer at it take off the heatsink and clean it and apply thermal paste.
And get rid of those stupid lights


----------



## will182 (Dec 18, 2004)

ok, wil do, lol, this thread is a long one, i aint ever seen a thread this long on techguy b4


----------



## Derrick (May 24, 2001)

I'm as stubborn as you Will LOL


----------



## will182 (Dec 18, 2004)

lol, it would be amazed if this thread got to 1000 posts, i never though i would get a post count of over 1000


----------



## will182 (Dec 18, 2004)

ok, everyhting exept the mobo/cpu fan/hdd is turned on, it still aint looking good


----------



## Derrick (May 24, 2001)

no yer right it doesn't


----------



## Derrick (May 24, 2001)

Had to mow lawn ...lol


----------



## will182 (Dec 18, 2004)

lol, so do you thinks its the psu?


----------



## Derrick (May 24, 2001)

First sunny day here for the last month.


----------



## Derrick (May 24, 2001)

Yeah I do.


----------



## will182 (Dec 18, 2004)

lol, ok i need a psu that will work for like £40

LOL were are you, if i were to mow lawn at this time, i think next door and well all round my area will be telling me to shut the f*** up, its 10:45pm here


----------



## Derrick (May 24, 2001)

Here's mine


----------



## will182 (Dec 18, 2004)

Cant you put it on somthing different becouse i dont have microsoft office installed


----------



## will182 (Dec 18, 2004)

Ok here is mine now compared to yours.


----------



## will182 (Dec 18, 2004)

Here are my voltages in winbond hardware doctor


----------



## blonde288 (Apr 19, 2005)

Hi Will. I sat back and watched this go on for days now. Since you don't listen to Derrick very well, I will try to explain it better, and perhaps you will listen to another person who agrees with him. *I want you to read this very carefully and slowly, 5 times.*

Your power supply is crap. Junk. Worthless. They both are. They are unreliable and can't provide you with enough stable voltage when you need it most. You have two very power hungry things in your system: The Pentium 4, and the graphics card. JUST FOR THESE THINGS, YOU NEED: 
185 WATTS @12 VOLTS FOR THE PENTIUM.
+75 WATTS @12 VOLTS FOR THE GRAPHICS.
____
=260 WATTS @ 12 VOLTS RIGHT FROM THE START. WITH NOTHING ELSE ADDED TO YOUR SYSTEM. Your junk power supplies can only, when they are absolutely maxxxxed out and under severe stress, provide 216 [email protected] volts.

Your optical drives, hard drives, and fans also need 12 volts. Unfortunately, with your junk power supply, there's nothing left for them.

NOW, let's talk about your voltage readings with your snazzy software. They are reading voltages while you are sitting idle at a desktop. That's not real life for you. When you fire up a graphics intense game, the processor and graphics card need more power. They have to make more calculations, and do 12 times as much work. When they work harder, they suck more power. Get it? You CAN'T take volt readings and play a game at the same time, so you don't know how bad it is. When the power supply gets maxxed out, the volts start to drop. A processor that gets 11.25 volts instead of 12 is NOT a happy processor.

----- If you understand so far, read on. If not, go back. --------

The side of your power supply has a tag on it. It tells you the _absolute maximum_ it can put out and not shut down, overheat, or produce less volts than it's supposed to. The numbers are usually AMPS.
*JUST FOR THE PROCESSOR AND VIDEO CARD*, you will need:
260 watts divided by 12 volts = 21.7 amps. MINIMUM.
You see, watts divided by volts equals amps (W/V=A)

Now, you need to allow some more for the drives, fans, and your lights. This is why Derrick has tried one hundred ways, to tell you your system will not perform well with what you have. Please, to make the world a better place, GO GET AN ANTEC TRUEPOWER II 380 WATT power supply which has dual 12 volt rails (2 x 16 amps each = 32 amps) It is $65 U.S., which is 35.88 British Pounds. This is the link. USE IT.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16817103927

And have a nice day.


----------



## will182 (Dec 18, 2004)

oh ok


that psu wont fit in my computer, the thing to the motherboard had 24 pin things, 12 on each side, my motherboard uses psu's with only 20 on, 10 on each side for the motherboard power connector


----------



## will182 (Dec 18, 2004)

My dad wont spend anymore on the computer, i dont have any money, so the computer cnat be repaird, i have decided to put my new computer in a box, replace it with my old computer

20gb hdd
1.2ghz s*** celeron-s
128mb ge force fx 5200 PCI
intel 810 motherboard
400w icute power supply previously 120w power supply.

i am considering chucking my new computer off a bridge, but i might just get done by the cops.


----------



## will182 (Dec 18, 2004)

oh yea the max this icute can produce is 368 watt, and all i am powering is everything needed like mobo/hard drive/graphics card/cpu and one lighted fan.


there does the speedfan readings look any better, this is the first time i have used this psu on this computer


----------



## blonde288 (Apr 19, 2005)

will182 said:


> oh ok
> 
> that psu wont fit in my computer, the thing to the motherboard had 24 pin things, 12 on each side, my motherboard uses psu's with only 20 on, 10 on each side for the motherboard power connector


Under "features" in the manufacturer's product description:


> ATX12V 2.01 compliant. 24-pin main power connector with detachable 4-pin section for universal motherboard compatibility


Please read more and type less.

Does your games work well, now that you have used the "368watt" power supply? Is your system still crashing?


----------



## will182 (Dec 18, 2004)

Still crash, but it was showing better than the 500w power supply on the speed fan wasent it?


----------



## will182 (Dec 18, 2004)

the wierd thing is, that 1 months ago mymocmputer setup was the same, all the lights everyting, my computer coul play battlefield 1942 withought shutting down, it would play anyting, i could play ut2k4 non stop for like 3 hours maybe 4, no shutting down, then i went and lloaded bios defaults, well i think it did it automaticly, now i cant play any game, becouse after 3 to 6 mins it shuts down.


----------



## Derrick (May 24, 2001)

Try turning off fast writes in the bios, or lower it t0 4x instead of 8x and see if it crashes. 

Thanks blonde for clearing up the power supply thing


----------



## Derrick (May 24, 2001)

Yeah I think both pwr supply are sub par. I wouldn't install a new mainboard with either power supply. and man what did you use for a thermal paste?? Did you use the pad that came on the heatsink? Your cpu temp is way too high, can you imagine what it is when playing a game. 

It may be shutting down to protect it's self.

You see those flames!!!

I like to see at idle your temp 2 in speedfan at 35 degrees at least with air cooling,

those temp's you show me are like 30 degrees too high!!

It's overheating !!!!!!!!

Go buy some thermal paste. and use it instead of the pad that come's on the heatsink.

try using the original heatsink and fan.

*Your first priority is to get Temp2 down*.If not your gonna fry it!!!

The origional heatsink that comes with the presscott should do the trick!

Remember remove the thermal pad , and then apply a thin coat of arctic silver.


----------



## will182 (Dec 18, 2004)

hey, with my celeron d i got a new heatsink and fan, and thermal paste, it cooled down a little, still has shutting off.

also apparently p4's dont shut down, as someone said they seen a video on toms hardware guide of a p4' with no hetsink on, appearntly a p4 throttles to control temperature.

also my camera mucket up, blue screen of deat came on, said somthing like bugcode_usb_driver, i pressed reset and my computer shut down.

i could play anything untill i reset bios, now it always shuts down since i reset bios to defaults.


I am using the heatsink that came with the prescott processor!


----------



## Derrick (May 24, 2001)

it;'s still overheating!!


----------



## Derrick (May 24, 2001)

It's probably a combination of a ****ty power supply and overheating.


----------



## Derrick (May 24, 2001)

This is kinda funny  I'm not trying to confuse you here Will, but there is somthing seriously wrong with your cooling.


----------



## will182 (Dec 18, 2004)

i am very worried, now it could be cpu heatsink and fan/psu/motherboard.

i dont know if this is somthing to do with it, but all i was on is aol, i went into newegg to see how cheap i could build a computer for, i put an lga 775 3.0ghz pentium 4 processor in cart, then cpu went to 100%, it would not go down, arror was moving slow, aol stopped responding, it was so bad i had to reset the computer.
i can show you this spare pentium 4 fan and heatsink i have soon becouse i am setting up my scanner hopefully


----------



## Derrick (May 24, 2001)

AAAccch! Captian she's gonna blow! what's the temp at 100% OVERHEATING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## will182 (Dec 18, 2004)

so is my first prority fan/heatsink, i will set the scanner up and show you this fan.heatsink i have.

temp at 100% read 65 degrees in winbond hardware doctor but its always hotter than that in bios, i would say 70 degrees, and right now it is about 65 degrees, in hardware doctor now i have restarted my computer it says 59 degrees


----------



## Derrick (May 24, 2001)

That's not at 100% , if it's 70 in the bios , use speed fan and run it in the background while ur doing somthing that get's the load to 100% , then put your cursor over the cpu temp, what is the max temp ?


----------



## will182 (Dec 18, 2004)

No no i meant the temperature is 70 in bios, the temperature is always a higher reading in bios


----------



## Derrick (May 24, 2001)

yeah but in the bios the processor is not at 100% load, so when you get a couple of programs running in windows the heat goes up!


----------



## Derrick (May 24, 2001)

70 in the bios ia way too high!!


----------



## Derrick (May 24, 2001)

I have to run prime 95 and like a gragpic screensaver or another program to get the procesor at 100% with speedfan running in the background.


----------



## Derrick (May 24, 2001)

Heat is bad !! the cooler the better.


----------



## will182 (Dec 18, 2004)

Ok wait untill i get my scanner running, i can show you the heatsink and the label on the bk of my psu

look at this aswell, a******e pc world.co.uk made out this was for the whole ati 9600 series when its only for the xt & pro


----------



## will182 (Dec 18, 2004)

here is my spare heatsink, is this s***?
also here is the label for the i Cute psu


----------



## Derrick (May 24, 2001)

Oh yeah,it's crap the one that comes with the prescott is way better!!! Copper conducts heat better than aluminium. But it has to be installed properly for peak efficiency!


----------



## will182 (Dec 18, 2004)

hey, i hope your not saying i dont know how to install a fan and heatsink 
I have installed it right.
also have you seen the label off ther psu?


----------



## will182 (Dec 18, 2004)

Also on my motherboard it says prescott ready, that tells me it fully supports prescott, but did u say even tho it has that on it does nto support prescott?


----------



## will182 (Dec 18, 2004)

Hey you know fan 2 on speed fan, well i put it down to 10, and everyting went quiet, the thig is all fans in my case were still on so what fan could it have being, also when i put it down to 10, the -12v was exceeded.


----------



## blonde288 (Apr 19, 2005)

will182 said:


> hey, i hope your not saying i dont know how to install a fan and heatsink
> I have installed it right.
> also have you seen the label off ther psu?


Good day, Will. I'm sure he has seen the pictures you attached. I have too. As both Derrick and I have said, and I spelled out for you in post #276, you need to provide a capable power supply if you want this pc to run right. The picture of the psu's label shows the inadequate power, which I told you was a problem.

You also need to get the temps under control by using a quality heatsink and fan, and install it exactly as the manufacturer tells you to. This includes using the thermal paste properly. Derrick has tried very hard to get you to understand this.

So, now that you have received the right advice from people who know what they are talking about... do you plan to follow it anytime soon? Just wondering. Eventually, people DO get tired of giving advice to someone who doesn't follow it....... even if you are only 14 years old


----------



## will182 (Dec 18, 2004)

I aint 14 years old, i am 15, and 16 on june the 17th.
also i want to get a good psu and heatsink for £40- £60, thats my limit, as i am going to have to use my birthday money to get it 

help me, find a good heatsink/fan and power supply for atleast £50, i will try to get it by next thursday.


----------



## blonde288 (Apr 19, 2005)

will182 said:


> I aint 14 years old, i am 15, and 16 on june the 17th.
> also i want to get a good psu and heatsink for ?40- ?60, thats my limit, as i am going to have to use my birthday money to get it
> 
> help me, find a good heatsink/fan and power supply for atleast ?50, i will try to get it by next thursday.


I am sorry I was incorrect about your age. 
I have told you *SPECIFICALLY* in post #276 what power supply to get, and that it was 35.88 British Pounds, and included the link to it.

The best heatsink I can find that you can afford is a Zalman CNPS7000B-ALCU. It is a 92mm 2 Ball cooling fan built for your 478 socket P4. It features a combination of copper for extracting the heat from the CPU core, and aluminum fins for dissipating the heat. This type of heatsink/fan is used by many at this forum, and preferred over the stock Intel heatsink. It is quiet, and powerful. To be sure it will fit inside your case, please check to see if you have 3.5cm of empty space next to the cpu, measured from the edge of the motherboard. This heatsink/fan costs 17.6 British Pounds.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16835118112

Please *DO NOT* complain about how you don't like Newegg. They have the best prices, performance, and policies of any internet supply company I have seen. If you hate them that much, you are on your own.

And I will say this one last time: USE QUALITY THERMAL PASTE LIKE ARCTIC SILVER, FOLLOW THE INSTRUCTIONS EXACTLY.

Good Luck.


----------



## will182 (Dec 18, 2004)

Is there not a better power supply?, i dont like the luck of that one :/
ok i know i need a fan and heatsink, i will get one, those zalmans wont fit in my case, there just too wide, there is only less than 1cm head room above the stock fan/heatsink.

The reason i dont think its overheating is becouse i put the cpu voltage to 1.5v and it shut down at the exact same time and place before i could get into windows.

Then it took me 40 attempts each time it shut down to turn the dam thing back on becouse it only would turn on for 1 second.

So do you say that the problem of my computer shutting down will defenitly be sorted when i get this new fan/heatsink and psu.

also how exatly do i want to apply this therma paste to the cpu and heatsink?


Also from what i see that fan would not even fit on my mtoherboard, that black rectangle thing wich i suspect thats how you get the fan/heatsink to stay on the motherboard, it has 2 screwholes at each side, how is that going to fit on my motherboard, my motherboard has this square fram simaler to this


----------



## 4steve44 (May 4, 2004)

Derrick said:


> It's probably a combination of a ****ty power supply and overheating.


 Derrick, You have the patience of Job


----------



## will182 (Dec 18, 2004)

Hey i am taking there notice, but i am trying to fidn the right products that will be the best, i dont want to get a fan/heatsink and find it wont fit, i aint made outa money, spent £18 on an ati silencer for my graphics card and it wont fit, i aint making that mistake again.

alltogether we have spent over a £1000 trying to fix this computer and upgrading the toher one, in a short space of time, and it put my dad in s***, were not the richest of people, he is only a lorry driver going backwards and forward from york to birmingham every night, £1000 in one go is quite alot to spend when you havent being planning to


----------



## blonde288 (Apr 19, 2005)

will182 said:


> Is there not a better power supply?, i dont like the luck of that one :/


I think the appearance is the least of your worries.



> ok i know i need a fan and heatsink, i will get one, those zalmans wont fit in my case, there just too wide, there is only less than 1cm head room above the stock fan/heatsink.


They are the same height as the stock Intel one.



> The reason i dont think its overheating is becouse i put the cpu voltage to 1.5v and it shut down at the exact same time and place before i could get into windows.
> 
> Then it took me 40 attempts each time it shut down to turn the dam thing back on becouse it only would turn on for 1 second.


*DO NOT* mess with the CPU voltage. Your CPU was designed to operate at an exact voltage. Raising and lowering those voltages is asking for lots of trouble.



> So do you say that the problem of my computer shutting down will defenitly be sorted when i get this new fan/heatsink and psu.


I am saying that in order for your pc to have any chance of operating properly, it must contain a quality power supply and heatsink/fan unit, so that it will operate within the parameters that its components were made for.



> also how exatly do i want to apply this therma paste to the cpu and heatsink?


http://www.arcticsilver.com/arctic_silver_instructions_big2.htm



> Also from what i see that fan would not even fit on my mtoherboard, that black rectangle thing wich i suspect thats how you get the fan/heatsink to stay on the motherboard, it has 2 screwholes at each side, how is that going to fit on my motherboard, my motherboard has this square fram simaler to this


When Zalman says it will fit a socket 478, it will fit. They are a very respected company who knows much more about cpu's than you and I.

I understand that it is upsetting to spend more money on this computer. However, you have made some poor choices in the past by not doing your homework and following the advice of people with experience. You don't have to follow anyone's advice. You can use your pc as a doorstop if you like.


----------



## Derrick (May 24, 2001)

Lol / boat anchor? , just jokin Will


----------



## will182 (Dec 18, 2004)

Well i aint going to do that, so what happens if it dont fit, do i hammer it to the motherboard or sticky tape it , its not like i can send it back it will cost loads, i live in the uk, newegg is the the usa, how long is it going to take for me to get my products?


----------



## will182 (Dec 18, 2004)

Well that zelman fan blonde reccomended to me just doesent look like its going to fit, i dont like that psu, that was reccomended, i want at least a 450w psu.


----------



## Derrick (May 24, 2001)

And Will .... yes there must be somthing wrong with the way you install heatsinks. There is no way your processor should be that High!!!! with a properly installed heatsink.

ARe you sure you put it in right?


Mine is half the temperature of yours !!! 

And it's overclocked!!

Dont' you get it man.

Geeezzze.


----------



## will182 (Dec 18, 2004)

Yea but i am using crappy heatsink/fan and thermal pad that came with it, also i am sure you were saying that my board does not fully support my p4 prescott, its all in right i have checked it.


----------



## Derrick (May 24, 2001)

And Will don't rely on looks 

It doesn't look good? oh lateda!!

Go with whats been a proven product not just some fancy piece of crap!

AND GET RID OF THOSE F&*kin stupid LIGHTS!!!


----------



## will182 (Dec 18, 2004)

no, it dont look like its going to fit, the parts used to fasten it to the motherboard dont look like they will fit on my motherboard becouse my thing that fastens heatsinks to my motherboard looks like a pic i posted on the other page.

Talk about me not listning to you, i am now but your not listning to a word i am typing, your missing parts out.


I dont want to, its my computer i can have f&^%(*& stupid lights if i want, they look good and half of em are not even turned on. most of my lights are on fans and also i need some in incase i open it   , take the pi^& outa someone elses computer, you dont tell anyone else to take there lights out  , also 2 of my fans are sut down using speedfan anyway. 

there is a way to tell if my problem is releated to the psu, i can try 2 psu's at once can i?


----------



## Derrick (May 24, 2001)

Oh Relax Will I'm only jokin!

I don't care about the light it's just that they are a unessesary drain on power.


----------



## will182 (Dec 18, 2004)

yea but i unplugged them all and the readings on speed fan never changed, now how exatly could i try to psu's in one go, connect what to what, and how would i get both started?


----------



## will182 (Dec 18, 2004)

My dad refuses to spend anymore f****** money on it, i dont have any money, this is tottaly f***** USELESS, i cant get it f****** fixed, why is it always my f****** stuff that breaks, it aint fair, surely i can fix it with stuff i have in the house


----------



## Derrick (May 24, 2001)

Will I have allready told you to go get an Antec or an Enermax power supply.

It will solve your problem.

There is no easy way out.

Or cheap way out, when talking power supply's.


Don't you guy's have a computer store where you can buy s**t


----------



## Derrick (May 24, 2001)

Go mow some lawn's and make some money!!!


----------



## will182 (Dec 18, 2004)

last time i mowed a lawn i cut the cable 

i think at the moment i am better off going back to my 1.2ghz computer from the year 2000 dont you think?.


----------



## replay (Aug 13, 2003)

Derrick said:


> Go mow some lawn's and make some money!!!


mmmmmmmm...there's a great idea......get off the computer....and get a part time job.....make some money.....and stop milkin dad for your puter parts!


----------



## Derrick (May 24, 2001)

I just installed three garage door's and three opener's today.

Now I'm drinking beer! LOL


----------



## zerosweet (May 26, 2005)

I had the same proble, turned out to be my processor.


----------



## Derrick (May 24, 2001)

replay said:


> mmmmmmmm...there's a great idea......get off the computer....and get a part time job.....make some money.....and stop milkin dad for your puter parts!


ehehe


----------



## Derrick (May 24, 2001)

zerosweet said:


> I had the same proble, turned out to be my processor.


ehehhe


----------



## will182 (Dec 18, 2004)

its noooooooooooooooooooooooottttttttttttttt gooooooooooooiiiiiiiiiiiinnnnnnnnnngggggg toooooooooo beeeeeee myyyyyy f****** PROCESSOR, I JUST BOUGHT IT 

    

WONT IT FIX IF I STICK SOME THERMAL PASTE ON THE CPU AND HEATSINK???


----------



## Derrick (May 24, 2001)

Yeeeeeeeeeeeeeehhhhhhaawwwwwww!!


----------



## will182 (Dec 18, 2004)

What?


----------



## Derrick (May 24, 2001)

Holy crap Will I think you need a heatsink on yer head ,heheh.


----------



## blonde288 (Apr 19, 2005)

Which will be easier to accomplish?

A) Getting Will to follow good advice.

or

B) Teaching a blind man how to drive a car at rush hour.


----------



## Derrick (May 24, 2001)

B fer sure


----------



## will182 (Dec 18, 2004)

*bad language removed*


----------



## Derrick (May 24, 2001)

It's kinda fun though.


----------



## will182 (Dec 18, 2004)

OMFG


----------



## replay (Aug 13, 2003)

i hope wills not going into electronics for a occupation..........geeez.... that would be dangerous..... maybe a lorry driver like his ol' dad...........that'd work


----------



## will182 (Dec 18, 2004)

i aint that clumbsy, its just when people are confusing me, its simple i know all i need is fan/heatsink and psu, but i cant afford it so dont call me a lorry driver.........................


----------



## Derrick (May 24, 2001)

will182 said:


> OMFG


 Now that uor gonna be 16 !!! Go get a job and help yer ol man out, He probably could use it.


----------



## blonde288 (Apr 19, 2005)

his specs​OS:GRRRR  GRRRR 
CPU:GRRRR   GRRRR 
MOBO: GRRRR   GRRRR 
GPU:GRRRR   GRRRR 
MEMORY:GRRRR  GRRRR 
PSU: GRRRRR   GRRRR 
CD/DVD ROM:NEC GRRRR   GRRRR 
CHASSIS:GRRRR  GRRRR 
HDD:GRRRR  GRRRR 
DECOR:Sound responsive light blue cathode tube, bubble light tube,blue el cable,red & blue led fan, 3x blue led fans (2 side & 1 front)

Fine. So he has a lighted doorstop/boat anchor.


----------



## will182 (Dec 18, 2004)

lol, i am going to college to do gnvq foundation ict for 3 years, i get £20 a week just for going to college, hey i cant take my cpu outa my computer, i lost my static wrist band, what am i going to do? :-(


----------



## Derrick (May 24, 2001)

blonde288 said:


> his specs​OS:GRRRR  GRRRR
> CPU:GRRRR   GRRRR
> MOBO: GRRRR   GRRRR
> GPU:GRRRR   GRRRR
> ...


hehhhhehehh.

You gotto get out and breath the fresh air will!


----------



## will182 (Dec 18, 2004)

heyyyyyy can i touch a cpu withough a static wrist band what the hell do i doooooooooooooo wooooooo hoooo


----------



## Derrick (May 24, 2001)

lick you r finger and touch the case.


----------



## Derrick (May 24, 2001)

Just get the temp's down./ that;s all you have to do for now.


----------



## will182 (Dec 18, 2004)

r u bieng serious, what then use the other had to touch the processor?
how exatly do i scrape the sh** remains of the thermal pad off the processor?


how much thermal paste should i put on?


----------



## Derrick (May 24, 2001)

will182 said:


> r u bieng serious, what then use the other had to touch the processor?
> how exatly do i scrape the sh** remains of the thermal pad off the processor?


use paint thinner on a piece of towel.

I use contact cleaner it comes compressed in a can.


----------



## will182 (Dec 18, 2004)

cant i use my finger nale?
what about how much thermal paste should i use


----------



## Derrick (May 24, 2001)

That pic you showed me earlier with the heatsink for the vide card has a tube of compound in it you can use that!

spred a thin layer on the processor, you don't have to remove the processor just leave it in place, and clean it carefully.

then apply the compound.


----------



## Derrick (May 24, 2001)

Do you have any lighter fluid or barbecue fluid? 

use it sparingly.


----------



## LitomoSilver (Feb 20, 2005)

LOL! My god. Derrick, you're so f***ing patient! I cannot believe you'd be able to put up with this guy for so damned long! Will, you've gotta do what they say. I've done a coupla things they've told me to, and it works. If it's Northwood, then it's Northwood. But for now, get the power supply LOL! I know you're cashstrapped, but so am I. Why can't you just unplug ALL of those lights? Just leave them there, don't even turn them on. Then test it again with SpeedFan. If it keeps heating up, well then I'd suggest you go to a Computer shop. See what they'll tell you.


----------



## Derrick (May 24, 2001)

I'm so subborn!!!! and don't like to leave thing's unfixed LO.L

I somtime's use a credit card to apply the compound Will.


----------



## Flrman1 (Jul 26, 2002)

This is the first and final warning for you guys to tone it down and watch the language!


----------



## Derrick (May 24, 2001)

Yeah it's getting pretty brutal.

I'm sure we can express our fellings' in a less vulgar way!

No prob Flrman!


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

will182, I've removed the language from your post here:

http://forums.techguy.org/showthread.php?p=2660155#post2660155

Please refrain from swearing, even if its disguised by ***'s

eddie


----------



## Derrick (May 24, 2001)

Hey Eddie! How's it goin? 

I know I"ve learned stuff from you before.

Thank's


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Hiya Derrick 

Not too bad. Took a few weeks away from the boards, so trying to get back into things now. 

Glad to see some things I do here is useful to other people as well 

Plus, I learn a lot of new things everytime I'm in here, so its a learning curve all the time 

eddie


----------



## Derrick (May 24, 2001)

Yes I think we all are ! In a learning curve.


----------



## Derrick (May 24, 2001)

I like helping people ,,but somtime's I just have to bite my tounge. ouch!


----------



## zero12 (Jun 3, 2005)

Hey why has my freind bieng banned off this forum he has not bieng braking the rules.
, derrick when did will ever break the rules in this thread, he told me on msn that he edited out most letters in swear words and put *


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

zero12, the reason why he was banned is that he has be warned in the past about this, and this was his last chance.

As this site can be used by children as well as adults, simply putting ***'s in place of the letters is not acceptable.

eddie


----------



## zero12 (Jun 3, 2005)

YES, BUT this thing is it was not in the rules that you could not do this so he did not know, he has never being warned about doing like that>>> (f****)<<<<, so therefor he does not deserve to be banned as there was no indication that he was doing anything wrong, there was nothing saying he was doing anything wrong, no rules, no warnings about it, how was he suposed to know.
if it is not acceptable then it should be in the rules.
he is very upset that he has bieng banned for doing that becouse he knows that there was no rules saying that this should not be done.


----------



## LitomoSilver (Feb 20, 2005)

If they say you can't do that, then don't do it. It's simple. Anyways, Derrick, you're an interesting man lol. I wonder how far you'll go before stubbornness finally gives in to despair in helping Will? Hmm...why didn't Will just Ebay the thing and get a Northwood Processor? That would've solved things...


----------



## zero12 (Jun 3, 2005)

WILL is banned, i am one of his freinds, i dont understand why he got banned becouse doing (f*****) in posts like that is not a reason to get baned, for god sake its not in the rules, they never told him to stop doing it and he was just banned like that for doing somthing he never got warned for doing and doing somthing that aint said about in the rules.


----------



## Flrman1 (Jul 26, 2002)

zero12 said:


> i dont understand why he got banned becouse doing (f*****) in posts like that is not a reason to get baned, for god sake its not in the rules,


#1 Rules:


> http://www.techguy.org/rules.html
> 
> 
> > Category III Offenses
> ...


----------



## Flrman1 (Jul 26, 2002)

zero12 said:


> WILL is banned, i am one of his freinds,


That's not entirely true either now is it zero12. You are will182!


----------



## zero12 (Jun 3, 2005)

Excuseme But I Am Not, I Am A Freind Of His And I Am Logged In At His House, You Just Think That Becouse I Am Trying To Help A Freind, I Would Not Just Make An Email Up For That.
I THOUGH I WOULD JOIN TO HELP WILL OUT, BECOUSE YOU ALL KNOW HE HAS BIENG BANNED FOR NO REASON, AS THE REASON HE WAS BANNED FOR IS NOT IN THE RULES.

IF WILL SHOULD GET BANNED FOR WHAT HE WAS BANNED FOR THEN DERRICK AND OTHER MEMBERS WHO HAVE DONE THE EXACT SAME THING SHOULD GET BANNED


----------



## zero12 (Jun 3, 2005)

flrman1 said:


> #1 Rules:
> 
> 
> > http://www.techguy.org/rules.htmlI guess nether you or will182 and a few others that violated that rule in this thread didn't really read the rules. It is stated very cleary there.
> ...


----------



## Flrman1 (Jul 26, 2002)

Well it was a logical assumption since you are posting from the same IP address.

The other posters were warned as is SOP here.

Now I will warn you! I'm still not convinced that you are not will182, but be that as it may, I'm sure you are aware that using all caps is the equivelant of yelling on the net. Therefore, you are yelling at me which I do not appreciate!

You can drop this crap about him/you being banned for no reason. I just posted the excerpt from the rules that clearly shows the violation here. I guess you still haven't read that!


----------



## Flrman1 (Jul 26, 2002)

I guess you don't know what profanity means!


----------



## zero12 (Jun 3, 2005)

No i dont, i never knew caps was considerd yelling, what so you posted it in rules now, so you mean will is the one thats got this into the rules, so your saying stuff he was doign was considerd breaking the rules even though it was not in the rules, so he had to get banned, and now its in the rules, well thats unfair, he really does deserve his account bieng reinstated.

I dont understand why its bad to be on a username at wills house, obviously it will be the same ip.

Since he woke up and foudn out his account was disabled he has not seen any warnings.


----------



## Flrman1 (Jul 26, 2002)

zero12 said:


> what *so you posted it in rules now*, so you mean will is the one thats got this into the rules, so your saying stuff he was doign was considerd breaking the rules even though *it was not in the rules*, so he had to get banned, *and now its in the rules*, well thats unfair, he really does deserve his account bieng reinstated


That's rediculous! You think we just added that to the rules today so we could ban will/you? LOL! It was in the rules long before this. I don't write the rules, I enforce them.


----------



## zero12 (Jun 3, 2005)

i know it was, what will did tho was not in the rules i and he have never seen an example (f****) in the rules, there is nothing there to say you would get banned for saying (f***) like that <<<<<

It is not vulgar language, it aint bad language, do you really think a kid would know what (f***) is, if he deserved to get banned then from the first one of those he said there should of bieng a warning.


He just does not deserve to be banned for a thing like that :down:


----------



## Flrman1 (Jul 26, 2002)

I will say this one final time and then this discussion is over. It is against the rules and you know it now even if you didn't before. Your logic doesn't hold water. The f word is profanity and vulgar period! The board here automatically filters the f word as I will demonstrate here by typing it so you see that it comes out with asterisks . .....****......... I just typed the f word and it comes up that way. Typing is f*** is just a feebly clever way of getting around the the board filter and use profanity anyway. This indicates an intentional effort to violate the rules!

If you/will had read the rules, you would have also seen this:


> First Offense: The offending user will be contacted by email and the account will be immediately disabled. There will be no second offenses of this sort. In some rare cases, a user may be given a second chance after the account has been disabled for a while.


We don't always follow that to the letter, but we can if we so choose!

I will not argue this point any further!


----------



## zero12 (Jun 3, 2005)

will was not trying to get round the board filter, he just typed it like that, also he had read the rules, there is nothing to say that that is not allowed, what you are saying is still not an excuse to ban him, he does not deserve to be banned.
YOU HAVE DISABLED him on perpose, it was unfair, if he deserves to be banned then derrick does, but you wont ban him cos you like him :down:


----------



## Flrman1 (Jul 26, 2002)

This discussion is over and this thread is closed!


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

zero12,

This issue is closed and will182's account will *not* be reinstated. If I, or another Moderator, hears any more from you about this matter, your account will immediately be disabled too. Is that warning enough?


----------

